# How to Use Siri with MyLink in a 2014



## 567Chief (Feb 25, 2013)

Just picked up the iPhone 6 but I cannot get Siri to work. My Cruze TD is a early 2013 production, do I need my radio updated? Will it be free of charge? Thanks!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyFWV1hM4fg


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

You may need to get your radio reflashed like I had to do. Talk to your dealer about it and have them call the mylink tech team and they can figure it out. It's covered under warranty


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Im pretty sure there was another thread going around that was saying that the older Cruze Diesels built before December, or something like that, weren't upgradable to the new MyLink. I just remember this vaguely. I tried it in my 2014 Eco, and I didn't even know it had it. Ive been using the text message feature for months. I didn't know you could just hold down the talk button, until Siri came on. Thats pretty cool. 

Do you have "Show Notifications" enabled in your bluetooth menu? You just go to where bluetooth is connected, and all the way to the right where the "i" is, click that and make sure "Show Notifications" switch is on. If you dont have that feature, you likely dont have the capability to use Siri Eyes free.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

I had to get a new radio. This was a few months back. I'm hearing now that the old radios can be re-flashed and will work just fine (I'm not sure on that though). Also, just make sure you have the receive notifications function in the Bluetooth and Cruze section of your phone turned on.


----------



## Classy56 (Jul 16, 2014)

Not a direct solution to the MyLink problem, but I know that the IPhone 6, when plugged in to a car charger will respond to a call of "hey Siri" this coupled with the Bluetooth link should get you going till you figure out the MyLink


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

Correct, "Hey, Siri" works. And it's an iOS 8 feature. So it works with the 4S and above. I was able to hold down the talk button until Siri activated. Works well.


----------



## thmike (Sep 1, 2014)

Hey chief.. thanks for starting this thread! Being an android user I did a search to see if I could do this with my phone. The answer was no! So it looks like I'm going to be getting an iPhone next upgrade! also thank you for your service.. currently serving at robins afb!


----------



## Aerogeek (Aug 23, 2014)

plasticplant said:


> I had to get a new radio. This was a few months back. I'm hearing now that the old radios can be re-flashed and will work just fine (I'm not sure on that though). Also, just make sure you have the receive notifications function in the Bluetooth and Cruze section of your phone turned on.


thanks for for sharing the info about re-flashing.

i had the gm customer care infotainment ambassador expert "check" out why my 2014 ctd didn't have Siri eyes free. Only solution available was for me to connect Siri thru the home button on iphone every time.....well that's pretty much defeats the purpose


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

delete


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

Since my CTD build date is back in June of 2013 I take it I can't use the text feature. Kind of stinks that they say it will be offered on 2014 models and then it doesn't get installed until a later date in production run of vehicle. I called the infotainment specialist but since I didn't have my VIN handy she couldn't help. So I will find out more when I get home from work. I drove the truck today.

OK, edit post, to say due to my CTD being manufactured in 7/13 MyLink doesn't support text. The other issue I'm having is I do not get any notification sounds from my phone when someone text me. I put it in air play and selected my Cruze but still nothing. From what the infotainment individual told me that there might be an update but she couldn't be 100% sure. Oh well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

False hope was given to us 13's we could get updates. 2 iPhones later still nothing. Wish I held out 6 months and got a 14 with Siri and 2 years oil.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> Since my CTD build date is back in June of 2013 I take it I can't use the text feature. Kind of stinks that they say it will be offered on 2014 models and then it doesn't get installed until a later date in production run of vehicle. I called the infotainment specialist but since I didn't have my VIN handy she couldn't help. So I will find out more when I get home from work. I drove the truck today.
> 
> OK, edit post, to say due to my CTD being manufactured in 7/13 MyLink doesn't support text. The other issue I'm having is I do not get any notification sounds from my phone when someone text me. I put it in air play and selected my Cruze but still nothing. From what the infotainment individual told me that there might be an update but she couldn't be 100% sure. Oh well.


Get in contact with one of the customer service reps on here. I got this same run around when I said my radio was not working as advertised. They made a few quick phone calls for me and I had a new radio installed the following weekend (there is no update to fix the older 2013 radios that went into the early production 2014s. You will get a completely new radio). Don't take no for an answer. They advertised these features for the 2014s and you should have them. No excuses.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Few things here. First, the dealer should replace any 2013 MyLink unit for free as it never should have been in the 14. Mine was replaced free. Second, and this might be helpful for some (although it's a little bit of a tangent from this thread), if you hold down the "Press to Speak" button until the talk icon lights up on the MyLink display, you will be able to use your phone's voice commands directly through MyLink. Disclaimer, I only tried this with my phone, which is a Windows phone but if it works for that it should work for just about any of them. It's a little weird because sometimes the icon lights up and you still have to wait a second for the radio to kick out before you can talk but I find it super useful.. especially since the MyLink texting does not work for Windows phones (but the phone has talk to text built in). It's also nice that you can do this and say something like "what's the weather forecast" and it read it over the car speaker.


----------



## plasticplant (Mar 26, 2013)

And yes, the new radio was free of charge. I even got another 6 months free of XM (because it's a completely new radio). That was a nice bonus.


----------

